# Support for Canon 5D Mark III



## mrgooch (Mar 17, 2012)

When can we expect to see RAW support for Canon 5D Mark III?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2012)

See this thread.

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Mar 18, 2012)

No one can say with certainty, but most likely it will be in the first or second incremental release of LR4.x


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 18, 2012)

Since the 5DmkIII is already supported in ACR 6.7 RC  I am optimistic that it will be in the next release of LR. 

Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw 6.7 Release Candidate: Details

-louie


----------



## mrgooch (Mar 23, 2012)

clee01l said:


> No one can say with certainty, but most likely it will be in the first or second incremental release of LR4.x


Would that include LR3 ?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 23, 2012)

mrgooch said:


> Would that include LR3 ?


As has been the case in the past, once a new full release of lightroom has occurred, there are no further updates to older versions.  LR2 was up to v2.7 when LR 3.0 came out. It has been frozen at that release ever since.  It will be interesting to see if this holds true for LR4 and LR3.6 since LR4 will not run on XP and there are a few users that chose to stay on that 10 year old platform long beyond the time to move on.  If Adobe changes their policy, it will be because a large number of the user base is still running the legacy OS.


----------



## mrgooch (Mar 23, 2012)

Does that mean that even though I prefer LR3 over LR4 I won't be able to use my new camera's RAW files?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 23, 2012)

You'll be able to convert the raw files to DNG using the free DNG converter (once it supports the camera), then open them in LR3.


----------



## mrgooch (Mar 23, 2012)

If I choose that way I would no longer be using CR2 files only DNG is that correct? Would that make any difference to me in working with DNG?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 23, 2012)

mrgooch said:


> If I choose that way I would no longer be using CR2 files only DNG is that correct? Would that make any difference to me in working with DNG?


It should make no difference.  My camera natively outputs DNG files.  These are all I ever need to work with.  Proprietary RAW formats like CR2 are not useful for post-processing work in an environment not controlled by the camera manufacturer.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 23, 2012)

The main differences are that DNGs can be smaller, can be faster (in LR4), and won't work in tools that don't support them.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 23, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> The main differences are that DNGs can be smaller, can be faster (in LR4), and won't work in tools that don't support them.



I would also add that you probably want to turn off "Automatically write changes into XMP".  This can cause multiple re-writes as you edit the image or image metadata because the XMP is contained internally (one of the features of DNG).  This can be problematic if you need to share your raw image data with other applications. 

-louie


----------

